# Need Help! Medical Marijauna and Marinol?



## tommyarmour (Nov 26, 2008)

Can I ask the same clinic who is prescribing me Medical Marijauna to give me Marinol pills. Since I am currently on probation and do not believe the Probation officer will allow me to smoke pot.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 26, 2008)

It seems to me that if you are recommended medical marijuana, in a state where this is legal, that your PO is not gonna throw you in jail for using marijuana. You would have to have your card with you, to show your PO that you are legally using a medicine. IMHO

Peace...j.b.


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 26, 2008)

jb247 said:
			
		

> It seems to me that if you are recommended medical marijuana, in a state where this is legal, that your PO is not gonna throw you in jail for using marijuana. You would have to have your card with you, to show your PO that you are legally using a medicine. IMHO
> 
> Peace...j.b.


No you'r wrong, a good friend of mine is on probation and he got his cannibis lisence after i did, and tought his PO couldnt do anything because hes legal to smoke, so his PO threatened to arrest him because before you were on porole/probation you signed papers stating you will not do any illegal drugs, so even if you have a cannibis lisence your PO can still arrest you if he wants to be a jerk, or for example if you smoke pot and your PO tests you and your dirty, and then get your cannibis lisence after the fact.... then he can still bust you for like 3 months at least.

good luck, dont smoke when your on parole or probation unless you buy cleansers.

be safe


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2008)

Either way at least talk to the clinic and see if you can get marinol.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> No you'r wrong, a good friend of mine is on probation and he got his cannibis lisence after i did, and tought his PO couldnt do anything because hes legal to smoke, so his PO threatened to arrest him because before you were on porole/probation you signed papers stating you will not do any illegal drugs, so even if you have a cannibis lisence your PO can still arrest you if he wants to be a jerk, or for example if you smoke pot and your PO tests you and your dirty, and then get your cannibis lisence after the fact.... then he can still bust you for like 3 months at least.
> 
> good luck, dont smoke when your on parole or probation unless you buy cleansers.
> 
> be safe


if you are perscribed mmj then you are not "using illegal drugs".....his PO was just an a-hole....the system depends on the peoples ignorance to thrive....if we do not protest, then ANYTHING the system imposes is our burden to carry.....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 26, 2008)

If you are a california resident who has a medical marijuana perscription than the probation department has to ahere to the law.

And the law says you can legally use medical marijuana.

Trust me....I know.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 26, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> No you'r wrong, a good friend of mine is on probation and he got his cannibis lisence after i did, and tought his PO couldnt do anything because hes legal to smoke, so his PO threatened to arrest him because before you were on porole/probation you signed papers stating you will not do any illegal drugs, so even if you have a cannibis lisence your PO can still arrest you if he wants to be a jerk, or for example if you smoke pot and your PO tests you and your dirty, and then get your cannibis lisence after the fact.... then he can still bust you for like 3 months at least.
> 
> good luck, dont smoke when your on parole or probation unless you buy cleansers.
> 
> be safe



If I went to court under these circumstances, which I would...

I would represent myself because the lwa is the law, and a PO is NOT the law, but a person.

Then I would sue the probation dept for harassment and threats.


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 26, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> If I went to court under these circumstances, which I would...
> 
> I would represent myself because the lwa is the law, and a PO is NOT the law, but a person.
> 
> Then I would sue the probation dept for harassment and threats.


yes man i know im not dumb i tought the same way you all are, but his PO was about to take him back to prison saying he doesnt care if he has a lisence or not hes going back to the pin and the he can talk to the porole board about it once hes in jail and he said hes not going to win i will


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 26, 2008)

But these are just threats, which should be reported to his supervisor.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

Wouldn't Marinol still give you a dirty urine for THC? Since it is still THC in pill form. Did you tell your PO that you have a prescription?


----------



## gmo (Nov 27, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 28, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> But these are just threats, which should be reported to his supervisor.


yeah man i know but he said he doesnt care hes still going to arrest him and its going to take 2 weeks to see the board, so he has to go through all that stuff and they might even keep him in prison you never know.


----------



## tommyarmour (Nov 29, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> yeah man i know but he said he doesnt care hes still going to arrest him and its going to take 2 weeks to see the board, so he has to go through all that stuff and they might even keep him in prison you never know.


Can I use marijuana while on parole/probation if I have an OMMP card?
"The authorities that are responsible for your probation/parole/post-prison supervision can impose restrictions on your possession and use of medical marijuana as a condition of your supervision, even if you have a valid OMMP card.  Most offenders' supervision is subject to an obey all laws condition.  Since marijuana possession and use is illegal under federal law, the Oregon Department of Justice has concluded that supervisory authorities can sanction an offender for possessing marijuana, even if he or she has an OMMP card.  Sanctions could result in your arrest and return to jail.

If you are on probation, parole, post-prison supervision, or other form of conditional supervision for conviction of a crime, you should consult with your parole and probation officer regarding whether your possession or use of marijuana may subject you to sanction for violation of the conditions of your supervision."

The OMMP will revoke the card of a cardholder if a court issues an order that prohibits the cardholder from participating in the medical use of marijuana or otherwise participating in the OMMP.


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 29, 2008)

So lets look at this another way. If you get yourself a prescricption for marinol pills that is ok because they are a legal pharmisudicle,  so if you are on marinol you will test positive for thc but you wont get in trouble because you are taking a real presciption. Marinol give a false positive for THC. So then if you are on morinol you can smoke GANJA because you will already be testing positive for thc. The people that are doing the drug test cant tell the difference between marinol thc and MJ Thc Its the same.

Im not sure if you get what i mean but this is the way alot of the people in the community get to smoke ganja and not have to worry about drug tests. I know this works great for people with regular jobs but it makes sense that it work with people on probation too.


----------



## LowRider (Nov 29, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> So lets look at this another way. If you get yourself a prescricption for marinol pills that is ok because they are a legal pharmisudicle, so if you are on marinol you will test positive for thc but you wont get in trouble because you are taking a real presciption. Marinol give a false positive for THC. So then if you are on morinol you can smoke GANJA because you will already be testing positive for thc. The people that are doing the drug test cant tell the difference between marinol thc and MJ Thc Its the same.
> 
> Im not sure if you get what i mean but this is the way alot of the people in the community get to smoke ganja and not have to worry about drug tests. I know this works great for people with regular jobs but it makes sense that it work with people on probation too.


 
Correction, its a positive test for THC not a false positive.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 29, 2008)

it is your PO discretion not yours doesn't matter if you have card or not they look at everything like how many points you have and all so be carefully hope you have a cool PO.


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 29, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> So lets look at this another way. If you get yourself a prescricption for marinol pills that is ok because they are a legal pharmisudicle, so if you are on marinol you will test positive for thc but you wont get in trouble because you are taking a real presciption. Marinol give a false positive for THC. So then if you are on morinol you can smoke GANJA because you will already be testing positive for thc. The people that are doing the drug test cant tell the difference between marinol thc and MJ Thc Its the same.
> 
> Im not sure if you get what i mean but this is the way alot of the people in the community get to smoke ganja and not have to worry about drug tests. I know this works great for people with regular jobs but it makes sense that it work with people on probation too.


 
:bolt: your crazy man
Its doesnt matter if you eat it or take a pill, if you test positive for THC then you test positive for THC, theres no going around it, you think his PO would even care if he took a pill to get high or smoked it, hes still getting high, and you can get busted


----------



## tommyarmour (Nov 29, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> :bolt: your crazy man
> Its doesnt matter if you eat it or take a pill, if you test positive for THC then you test positive for THC, theres no going around it, you think his PO would even care if he took a pill to get high or smoked it, hes still getting high, and you can get busted




Ok let me rap this up. I originally asked if the clinic would prescribe me marinol. Which the p.o. cannot debate. They can debate weed, not pills. So I know if I can get marinol. I can smoke until I turn blue. That was never a question. Anyway thanks alot for all your input, I am just going to talk to my doctor asap and get the marinol. No worries. Pills in the p.o.'s eyes are legal, grass isnt. So marinol from my primary care provider is my only answer.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 29, 2008)

If your PO lets you take the pill,which will test positive anyway for thc, how will he know if you took the pill or smoked?


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 30, 2008)

Plain n simple fact is just one person can't stand up to the law. It's gotta be a movement. Haha, the gov doesn't care if it's legal...i gota brouda who got pulled over with weed and still got sent to jail even though he had his Papers at his crib. Right now wita situation with our gov they will do anything to get the extra buck ya'll. Watch out for them popo. And for PO officas, i had one when i was in highschool and he even told me that once you sign an agreement before u get legal, it is ilegal.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 30, 2008)

well a u don't test postive for tch, its a byproduct that appresrs in your urin. can't remember the clincal name for it thow, but i am sure that the pills would create the same byproduct in your system.


----------



## tommyarmour (Nov 30, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Marinol still give you a dirty urine for THC? Since it is still THC in pill form. Did you tell your PO that you have a prescription?



Why yes Marinol would give you a positive on THC in a urine or saliva test. That is exactly why I wanted to get prescribed Marinol. See a Prescribed Pill from a MD is excepted in the laws eyes. Weed is not. I will get the prescription and smoke all day long. I just wanted to know if I should ask the clinic or not for the pill. Since I heard you could only do one or the other, smoke pot or take Marinol. I was under the impression you could only do one, so I did not want to screw up and be turned down for my card while asking for Marinol pills. I want to smoke the pot and if pills are the only way I can convince the P.O. to let me than that is what I have to do. And answering another question, they can test the difference between smoking pot THC and Marinol THC. However it is a very expensive test and the P.O's can not afford to do that so that is not a worry whatsoever.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 30, 2008)

If your PO approves then I say smoke it up.


----------

